# und? erste Eindrücke?



## Eratic (13. November 2008)

Moin Moin! 
Wie sind die ersten Eindrücke aus Northend? positiv/negativ überrascht oder wie erwartet? Schon in Instanzen gewesen? Fazit?


----------



## Turican (13. November 2008)

Sagen wir mal so,wer meint er wäre enttäuscht,macht sich nur lächerlich.


----------



## Griffith105 (13. November 2008)

ich hatte gestern spätschicht....wollte mich 2,3 std hinlegen und BAM!! hab den mitternachtsverkauf verpasst....jez bin ich wach, kann net pennen und muss bis 9 uhr warten....son mist


----------



## Hexenkind (13. November 2008)

Du kannst schon mal downloaden:

http://www.wow-europe.com/shared/downloads.../InstallWoW.exe

Geht allerdings scheinbar nur mit Firefox reibungslos.


----------



## Griffith105 (13. November 2008)

nice danke


----------



## Astrakiller (13. November 2008)

Mein erster Eindruck: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


In Worten: Sehr geil!


----------



## Agrimor (13. November 2008)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Mein erster Eindruck:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Alleine die Grafik und die Musik sind der Hammer und es macht wieder tierisch Spaß. Burg Uthgarde haben wir auch schon 2x durchgemacht und die ist auch sehr nett, wenn auch eher auf Leute ausgelegt, die recht frisch 70 sind.


----------



## Griffith105 (13. November 2008)

weiss jemad zufällig ob die dailys jetzt erfahrung geben? hab gestern extra noch alle gemacht ^^


----------



## Angelsilver (13. November 2008)

Eratic schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Wie sind die ersten Eindrücke aus Northend? positiv/negativ überrascht oder wie erwartet? Schon in Instanzen gewesen? Fazit?



schon in inis gewesen - war aber eh nur aprilscherz oder?


----------



## Ikku (13. November 2008)

griffith: ja, dailies geben erfahrung :>
bin mit 20% ep nach northrend rüber ;D


----------



## Lari (13. November 2008)

Erste Erfahrungen:
Leute machen sich ins Hemd, weil andere etwas früher spielen konnten/die Box in der Hand hatten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
LowLevel Gebiete sind leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (13. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Du kannst schon mal downloaden:
> 
> http://www.wow-europe.com/shared/downloads.../InstallWoW.exe
> 
> Geht allerdings scheinbar nur mit Firefox reibungslos.



hm was ist da los ?

ich lade mit 2 mb / s und brauche nur 20 minuten für die ganzen knappen 2 GB ist das wirklich richtig ?

Ich kenne das ganricht so das ich mit voller leistung laden kann oO

jetzt fehlt blos noch das game für den key :-)


----------



## Gerbalin (13. November 2008)

Nice lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, Blizz hat seine Aufgabe richtig gut gemacht und nicht zu viel versprochen. Erster Eindruck -> super


----------



## Tazmal (13. November 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Nice lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, Blizz hat seine Aufgabe richtig gut gemacht und nicht zu viel versprochen. Erster Eindruck -> super



ich überlege mir grad ob ich nicht den key bei einer firma bestelle, das game habe ich schon zu 40% installiert, mein download ist fix. schneller als ich dachte.

Amazon hat ja den vorteil das du grundlos zurücksenden kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidra-on (13. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> hm was ist da los ?
> 
> ich lade mit 2 mb / s und brauche nur 20 minuten für die ganzen knappen 2 GB ist das wirklich richtig ?
> 
> ...



Ist korrekt. Habs heute nacht wegen defekter DVD atw, dem bekannten Laufwerk prob innerhalb von ner Stunde inkl. Patches durchgehabt. Das DL Tempo wird im Laufe des Tages noch drastisch sinken, da der Link noch nicht offiziell von Blizz preisgegeben wurde sondern nur an User geschickt wurde die sich mit dem Tech Support in Verbindung gesetzt haben. Wie gesagt je mehr er bekannt wird, destso langsamer wirds heute auch noch werden.


----------



## Tazmal (13. November 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Ist korrekt. Habs heute nacht wegen defekter DVD atw, dem bekannten Laufwerk prob innerhalb von ner Stunde inkl. Patches durchgehabt. Das DL Tempo wird im Laufe des Tages noch drastisch sinken, da der Link noch nicht offiziell von Blizz preisgegeben wurde sondern nur an User geschickt wurde die sich mit dem Tech Support in Verbindung gesetzt haben. Wie gesagt je mehr er bekannt wird, destso langsamer wirds heute auch noch werden.



naja mein game ist gleich fertig installiert. noch knapp 600 MB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von mir aus kann es sinken *g*

edit: hm bei 1.0 gb gibt der downloader auf, bleibt einfach stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidra-on (13. November 2008)

Ach ja @ Topic. Erster Eindruck ...Klasse!...Auch wenn mich die Masse an Rezepten für Juwe und Koch, die man als Scherbenwelt 70er bekommt etwas irritiert hat. Wohl dem der noch ein bisschen Schotter hatte. Juwe, Bergbau, Kochen und co. ham mal eben ca. 200g für Rezepte gekostet.


----------



## essey (13. November 2008)

war nur sehr kurz drüben und habe Flugpunkt geholt, Quests angenommen und im Gasthaus ausgeloggt. Aber alles in Allem war schon allein die neue Atmosphäre super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (13. November 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Ach ja @ Topic. Erster Eindruck ...Klasse!...Auch wenn mich die Masse an Rezepten für Juwe und Koch, die man als Scherbenwelt 70er bekommt etwas irritiert hat. Wohl dem der noch ein bisschen Schotter hatte. Juwe, Bergbau, Kochen und co. ham mal eben ca. 200g für Rezepte gekostet.



jo würde auch mal so 250g in etwa einplanen mit 2 Hauptberufen + erste Hilfe + Koch + Angeln -> und gleich wenn ihr vom schiff geht die Beruf-Lehrer suche einschalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~undead~ (13. November 2008)

Also ich werde erstmal NUR Angeln, bis ich 450 bin... wird wohl so ne Woche dauern, und dann schauen wir mal... *ggg*

nee, 10 Uhr geh ich meine WotL-CE holen *freu*

Der Kristallwald sieht aber mal absolut MAX Geil aus...


----------



## Tazmal (13. November 2008)

jetzt bleibt der downloader bei 1,7 GB stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



menno nur noch 100 mb

glaube solangsam laden es immer mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (13. November 2008)

Der Downloader is mir ja eh suspekt iwie ^^ 

naja ... bei mir isser bei 2 prozent und läd mit ganzen 0 B/s Oo


----------



## Bumbumlee (13. November 2008)

hhmm erster eindruck ist sehr gut. hab die ersten paar quests auf ally und horden seite gemacht und hab dann begonnen den todesritter zu spielen. 
alleinee wegen dem lohnt sich der kauf meiner meinung nach, guter beginn, nette story und eine schön zu spielende klasse. denke er wird einer der 
ganz großen DD´s werden


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (13. November 2008)

Oo

nach dem der Downloader das Into überwunden hat gehts aber rucki zucki OO

naja immerhin


Ich kann bisher nur Eindrücke aus der Beta nennen ^^ 

- Der DK ist absolut stimmungsvoll (Startgebiet) und sehr angenehm zu spielen.

- Die neuen Gebiete sehen abartig gut aus.

- Atmosphäre ist genial. (Mein Lieblingsbeispiel sind die Quests im Nebel in der Boreanischen Tundra, die sind göttlich von der Atmosphäre her ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## schoeni (13. November 2008)

hab auch nur ganz kurz eingeloggt, erste quests geholt, fp und rezepte gelernt (o mann es gibt viele Kochrezepte xD)
aber sieht alles in allem sehr stimmig aus, freu mich schon aufs spielen aber heut leider bis 5 schule...


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (13. November 2008)

hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden: man muss trotz des kaufes der dvd noch 2 gb runterladen? das würde meinen zeitplan heute nachmittag+abend etwas durcheinander werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jehova (13. November 2008)

Ein ganz dickes Lob an Blizzard für den reibungslosen Ablauf. 

Wenn ich da an den Start von Warhammer Online (würd mal sagen ab heute eher offline) denke, 
liefen Installation und Erweiterung des Accounts ausgesprochen zügig. 
(Es geht offensichtlich doch liebe Freunde von GOA)

Stimmungsvolles Startgebiet - bin sehr gespannt auf mehr...


----------



## Ashura Oh (13. November 2008)

AH! Ich will auch sofort heim und zocken! Kriegs erst Mittag... Und auf Nacht sind bestimmt die Server down...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (13. November 2008)

Nee ... man kann sich das auch ohne DvD schon installieren ^^ das sind die 2gb ... hoffe ich ...

Aber ich kann auch erst zocken wenn Amazon liefert :*(


----------



## FonKeY (13. November 2008)

ich fahre jetzt los und kaufe mir das spiel und heut abend gehts dann los^^=)


----------



## Tazmal (13. November 2008)

So installiert und gepatched ist es

Jetzt bräuchte ich noch nen Key aber ka wo es einen via Email gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (13. November 2008)

allavatar.sonstwas .... glaub ich gibts nkey

und jetzt steht der Downloader wieder bei 31% mit 0 B/s ... was isn das ?


----------



## Tazmal (13. November 2008)

Mark schrieb:


> allavatar.sonstwas .... glaub ich gibts nkey
> 
> und jetzt steht der Downloader wieder bei 31% mit 0 B/s ... was isn das ?



der downloader wird sehr oft genutzt, er ist jetzt offiziel auf der page zu sehen. Das heist er hat öfter abbrüche von 10 bis 15 minuten, einfach warten


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (13. November 2008)

Bin dabei ^^ 

jetzt läd er schon wieder mit 1,4 gb/s ... 


nur die EInbrüche erstaunen mich immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (13. November 2008)

Mark schrieb:


> Bin dabei ^^
> 
> jetzt läd er schon wieder mit 1,4 gb/s ...
> 
> ...



1,4 GB pro sekunde? das heist du brauchst 2 sekunden für den download, respekt


----------



## ChrisR1986 (13. November 2008)

Mitternachtsverkauf mitgemacht, sofort installier und gepatcht und noch 2 Stündchen vor der Arbeit gezockt.... schon edel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht auf jeden Fall Spaß und hat sich gelohnt! War nur nicht auf die Berufspreise gefasst ^^


----------



## Marudion (13. November 2008)

Hab es zwar auch nur ein wenig angetestet heute nacht bevor mir die Augen zugefallen sind, aber(Wobei es sogar noch schön leer war):

- Nordend sieht auf jeden Fall sehr schick und Stimmungsvoll aus, muss ich echt sagen.
- Das Startgebiet und die Quests der Todesritter find ich auch schön gemacht und abwechslungsreich.
- Ich find allerdings das die Stimmen der Todesritter recht "interessant" klingen, zumindest bei einem 
männlichen Menschen hört es sich ein wenig nach Darth Vader an find ich.

Mal schaun was noch so alles kommt, und wann man wieder in die neuen Gebiete kann wenn sie nicht mehr so überfüllt sein werden.

mfg 
Maru


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (13. November 2008)

MB xDDD


wo is denn der Downloader auf der offiziellen? Oo

naja ... gleich fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will nur noc hmeinen key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (13. November 2008)

Eratic schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Wie sind die ersten Eindrücke aus Northend? positiv/negativ überrascht oder wie erwartet? Schon in Instanzen gewesen? Fazit?




Ich bin Grad etwas Geschockt da ich eigentlich Ally mit Wotlk Spielen wollte und Mir grad versuch nen Deathknight zu machen und was Stell ich Fest ? oO

Ich muss auf dem server auf den ich will einen Level 55 haben 
Ich dachte immer man kann sich zwar nur einen Dk pro server machen aber das mann auf dem Server auf den man Hin will auch nen Lvl 55 haben muss finde ich etwas schwachsinnig

Sry aber sonst Gänsehaut feeling Pur


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (13. November 2008)

Wird ja reingepatcht später das man auch auf anderen Server n DK machen kann ohne 55er ... aber erstmal will Blizzard das scheinbar nicht


----------



## Kindgenius (13. November 2008)

Erste Eindrücke: Boah.

Schon die Burg Utgarde-schulterplatten ist besser als mein Markending, das auch noch vz wurde ò_____Ó

Hoffe mal, dass mein T6 auch nicht so schnell in die Bank wandern muss...


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (13. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> hm was ist da los ?
> 
> ich lade mit 2 mb / s und brauche nur 20 minuten für die ganzen knappen 2 GB ist das wirklich richtig ?
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde das nicht runter laden wenn ich du wäre !

wie du selber schon bemrkt hast brauche r angebelich nur 2min für alles, ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt!


----------



## DonCatania (13. November 2008)

Ich kann mit dem Installer das Game nicht runderladen. Kommt immer die Fehlermeldung "Das World of Warcraft Installationsprogramm konnte nicht heruntergeladen werden. Bitte schliessen Sie alle Anwendungen und versuchen Sie es erneut"

Kann es sein das die Server ein bisschen überlastet sind?


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (13. November 2008)

Nicht ganz, die 2 minuten braucht der für den Installer selbst, das Spiel selbst braucht ca. 45 minuten ... ansonsten hab ich mir die Addresse und die Installer Datei und alles dreimal angeguckt und für mich sieht das alles stark nach Blizzard aus ...

zumal der Installer auch exakt genauso ist wieder aus der Beta ... sieht für mich also alles ziemlich echt aus ^^

Und da der Downloader ja ziemlich unbekannt ist noch denke ich mir auch nix böses dabei wenn ich mit DSL 16k 1,4 mb/s hab


----------



## Sheen the Mage (13. November 2008)

War auch beim Mitternachtsverkauf; um 1.35 Uhr erblickte mein Todesritter das Licht der Pestländer.
Um 4.30 war er auf Level 58 :-)


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (13. November 2008)

Gz zu 58 xD

*auf Key wart* ...

ich will möglichst weit kommen mit dem DK bevor die Masse aus der Schule/von der Arbeit kommt


und der Downloader stimmt so ... weil der offizielle Blizzard Updater wird wohl kaum von irgendeinem Fake programm benutzt oder? (Außerdem ist der Schlüssel da richtig gewesen)


----------



## Tazmal (13. November 2008)

Sheen schrieb:


> War auch beim Mitternachtsverkauf; um 1.35 Uhr erblickte mein Todesritter das Licht der Pestländer.
> Um 4.30 war er auf Level 58 :-)



das interessiert keinen hier, es geht um eindrücke nicht um ego leute die posen wie geil schnell sie lvln


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (13. November 2008)

zumal das ja nicht schnell ist .... 

mhh....

mich wunderts das hier jemand schrieb das er Utgarde Schultern hätte die besser sind als die für Marken (abgesehen davon das der Style der Nordend sachen göttlich ist) ... ich mein ... die UK schultern sind geil.. aber besser als Marken? naja ^^


----------



## ~undead~ (13. November 2008)

Ich bekomme das Spiel leider erst um 10 Uhr wenn der blöde Laden hier aufmacht...

Mal ne WICHTIGE Frage:

Wenn ich das Spiel installiert habe... wieviel MB hat der Patch, den ich dann noch ziehen muss ?


----------



## Tazmal (13. November 2008)

~undead~ schrieb:


> Ich bekomme das Spiel leider erst um 10 Uhr wenn der blöde Laden hier aufmacht...
> 
> Mal ne WICHTIGE Frage:
> 
> Wenn ich das Spiel installiert habe... wieviel MB hat der Patch, den ich dann noch ziehen muss ?




wenn du 3.0.1 zu 3.0. 3 noch aufm pc hast musste garnix laden

ansonsten knapp 700 mb


----------



## Goonion (13. November 2008)

krank.. gerade die ersten lvl 73 geworden auf Alleria..


----------



## Tazmal (13. November 2008)

Mark schrieb:


> Gz zu 58 xD
> 
> *auf Key wart* ...



tja wir beiden haben das selbe problem, wow ist soweit aber der key fehlt, wenn mein paketzusteller heute nicht kommt wie sonst immer gehe ich zu MM und sende das andere game einfach wieder zurück.

Ich wohne 3 minuten von MM weg und 2 minuten im Paketzentrum und hab immernoch nix oO


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (13. November 2008)

joa ...

nur das Amazon mir ja auch sagt das die das am 15. Liefern Oo ... ich hoffe die irren sich ...

Dummerweise bin ich krank und kann mir deswegen das Spiel nich kaufen gehn ... -.-

Zumal wir hier ja eh 2 brauchen ... es ist zum kotzen ^^


----------



## Tazmal (13. November 2008)

Mark schrieb:


> joa ...
> 
> nur das Amazon mir ja auch sagt das die das am 15. Liefern Oo ... ich hoffe die irren sich ...
> 
> ...



das mit dem 15 ist ein anzeigefehler hat amazon gestern via email bestätigt. MM ist bei weitem der teuerste vom addon her, amazon verlangt ganze 4 euro weniger.

Ja ich weis 4 euro sind nicht die welt aber wenn man bedenkt wofür ist es doch eine überlegung wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~undead~ (13. November 2008)

WoW-3.0.2.9056-to-3.0.3.9183-deDE-patch  (43 Mb)

ich hoffe, das ist der aktuellste :-)


----------



## Männchen (13. November 2008)

Angelsilver schrieb:


> schon in inis gewesen - war aber eh nur aprilscherz oder?



Wieso? Seit ca. 21 Uhr gestern sind Leute in Nordend. Auf Antonidas sind deswegen schon weit über 100 Leute Level 71.


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (13. November 2008)

Lieferung ist Unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))))

also bei uns auf Shatt hats vlt n Dutzend 71er nix höheres und grad ma drei dutzend DKs ...


----------



## Xendarox (13. November 2008)

Wie siehts da mit "neuankömmlingen" aus?
Sind viele DK's unterwegs? Laggs usw?? Man hört ja nur positives 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe das bleibt bis am abend so.. bin leider so ein vielarbeiter.. aber dafür ganze nächste Woche frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (13. November 2008)

Goonion schrieb:


> krank.. gerade die ersten lvl 73 geworden auf Alleria..



Lass sie doch. Wenn sie nachher die einzigen auf 80 sind, dann sind sie alleine.


Meine Eindrücke:
Die Hülle an sich + Spiel- einfach geil.

Allerdings, eine Frage- ich sitz noch auf der Arbeit, daher kann ich sie mir nicht selber beantworten- als ich vorhin gehört hab von einem Kollegen, dass nur eine CD enthalten ist, wurde ich skeptisch.

Bei BC waren es 5 CDs, jetzt nur noch eine, dabei soll das Gebiet (wie ich gehört habe) genauso groß wie BC sein. Ist also 1 CD "normal" oder fehlt da was?

Sorry für die blöde Frage


----------



## Tazmal (13. November 2008)

Mark schrieb:


> Lieferung ist Unterwegs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es gbt server auf denen man weis das kranke menschen drauf sind, alleria ist einer dieser server.

Das betrifft nicht viele aber alle. bei jedem event das erarbetiet wird ist dieser server mit vorne dabei, azshara ist genauso ein fall.

Auf shattrath geht es human zu dort kann ich mir auch besseres teamwork vorstellen als auf alleria oder khaz´goroth

Kommt immer drauf an ob du auf einem "neuen" server bist oder einem alten


----------



## Tazmal (13. November 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Lass sie doch. Wenn sie nachher die einzigen auf 80 sind, dann sind sie alleine.
> 
> 
> Meine Eindrücke:
> ...



es ist eine DVD, die datenmenge betrifft ca 2 GB, also 4 CD´s


----------



## Warlordkang (13. November 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Lass sie doch. Wenn sie nachher die einzigen auf 80 sind, dann sind sie alleine.
> 
> 
> Meine Eindrücke:
> ...




Vielleicht weils ne DVD ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (13. November 2008)

^^ 


die 1 CD bei Wotlk is ne DVD 

die 5 CDs bei BC waren CDs

wenn ich richtig informiert bin


----------



## mKey^ (13. November 2008)

och ihr schw*ine^^

ich muss noch bis 18uhr arbeiten und dann kann ich erst anfangen zu installen-.-

dann morgen und übermorgen noch arbeiten >.>


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (13. November 2008)

Hab ich ein Glück das ich krank bin xDD

und die Post nähert sich meinem Haus ... es wird spannend ^^


----------



## Murinus (13. November 2008)

Erste sahne hab keine lags gehabt bis jetzt und war die ganze nacht durch am daddeln XD auf einma hab ich auch keine 25fps sondern 65fps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die latenz ist auch im 2 stelligen bereich echt super


----------



## Avalanche (13. November 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Lass sie doch. Wenn sie nachher die einzigen auf 80 sind, dann sind sie alleine.
> 
> 
> Meine Eindrücke:
> ...



Keine CD, sondern diesmal eine DVD.


----------



## Gerbalin (13. November 2008)

Goonion schrieb:


> krank.. gerade die ersten lvl 73 geworden auf Alleria..


 es gibt schon 80 bei uns auf Zuluhed war um 1 uhr schon nen 80iger auf hordenseite unterwegs, das spiel müssen wohl einige schon länger haben


----------



## Oggaman (13. November 2008)

Was ich da höre klingt ja schonmal seeeeeeeeeehr positiv!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider sitze ich hier im Praktikum und reis mir die Haare vom kopf vor spannung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich glaube die laggs fangen noch an...... Irgendwann ist ja auch die Schule aus, und dann werden Shádôdéàth und sein kumpel Fâcêméltôr auf die Welt los gelassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ich freu mich schon auf 15 uhr da hab ich freieieieieiei, und gehe mit 2 Freunden endlich das Game kaufen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG ein seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr vorfreudiger Oggaman


----------



## Maradil (13. November 2008)

Also ich sitz hier auf Arbeit und werde mir in der Mittagspause WotLK kaufen gehen.
Und wenn ich die Lobpreisungen hier lese, frag ich mich ob ich noch in einem WoW Forum bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is man agrnicht gewohnt, und ich muss sagen, das macht nur noch mehr freude auf das AddOn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß und Erfolg in der neuen Welt, auf das wir dem Lichkönig bald in den Arsch treten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg, der Mara


----------



## Umckaloabo (13. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> das mit dem 15 ist ein anzeigefehler hat amazon gestern via email bestätigt. MM ist bei weitem der teuerste vom addon her, amazon verlangt ganze 4 euro weniger.
> 
> Ja ich weis 4 euro sind nicht die welt aber wenn man bedenkt wofür ist es doch eine überlegung wert
> 
> ...




Öhm... Ich habs mir im MM in Wetzlar geholt für 31 Euro... Also is MM definitiv BILLIGER als alle anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Ersteindruck: Gigantisch!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (13. November 2008)

Ich hoffe ja immer noch das ich meinen Key VOR den ganzen nach Hause kommern kriege ....


aber das Spiel wird echt geil ... geiler als geil eigentlich ^^ 

Und es ist erfreulich ohne Flames auszukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Oggaman (13. November 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> es gibt schon 80 bei uns auf Zuluhed war um 1 uhr schon nen 80iger auf hordenseite unterwegs, das spiel müssen wohl einige schon länger haben




Wut teh fuk?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei euch gibts schon 80er .... Also das IST krank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ich werd höchstens übernächste woche 80 sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ceelena (13. November 2008)

ich bin mal schwer gespannt,bis jetzt klingt das alles sehr gut und ich war bis jetzt auch fleissiger beatshowgucker. ich will instanzen sehen !!!!


----------



## Legends (13. November 2008)

Ich finds ganz nett bisher, schade dass MobMap noch keine Quests für den DK kennt.
Aber nu muss ich zur Arbeit ...


----------



## Gerbalin (13. November 2008)

Oggaman schrieb:


> Wut teh fuk?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dachten wir auch beim questen kamen uns 3 allys lvl 73 entegegen und wir meinte das ist krank dann suche 71-80 eingegeben und es war sogar nen 80iger on. aber das bestimmt einer der das spiel schon tage hat oder so. ka händler oder sonst was


----------



## Mitzy (13. November 2008)

@4v4l4nche&|Warlordkang&Tazmal: Achso, danke... Ok, erklärt dann, warum. Hab das gar nicht so genau gesehen *sich in eine Ecke schäm* >.<


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (13. November 2008)

Instanzen sind in Wotlk n kurzes Vergnügen^^

aber immerhin ein Vergnügen ... und weniger Zeit is ja auch nich schlecht ...

aber zumindest der Nexus gefährdet die Gesundheit der Augen ^^


----------



## Lilalaunebaear (13. November 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> es gibt schon 80 bei uns auf Zuluhed war um 1 uhr schon nen 80iger auf hordenseite unterwegs, das spiel müssen wohl einige schon länger haben



Also sorry aber das Bezweifel ich ganz stark das es schon eine 80 gibt da man schon von Level 70 -71 1,5 Millionen punkte braucht. Und in 10 Stinden schaft man das mit Sicherheit nicht.

Ich habe die Beta gespielt und war schon beeindruckt. Warte mal bis ihr wieder fliegen könnt da entdeckt man noch einige Sachen^^


----------



## Gerbalin (13. November 2008)

Lilalaunebaear schrieb:


> Also sorry aber das Bezweifel ich ganz stark das es schon eine 80 gibt da man schon von Level 70 -71 1,5 Millionen punkte braucht. Und in 10 Stinden schaft man das mit Sicherheit nicht.
> 
> Ich habe die Beta gespielt und war schon beeindruckt. Warte mal bis ihr wieder fliegen könnt da entdeckt man noch einige Sachen^^



mach nen twink auf Zuluhed - Horde und schau heute ab und an rein und such Du wirst ihn sehen.


----------



## Mr. Yes (13. November 2008)

Hi leutz,

freu mich für euch auf die erweiterung.

Viel Spaß!

Ich werd' weiter WAR spielen!

Bis denne cu.


----------



## Mr. Yes (13. November 2008)

doppelt sry


----------



## Iranius (13. November 2008)

sehr geil besser als bc


----------



## Gerbalin (13. November 2008)

Iranius schrieb:


> sehr geil besser als bc



Gibts eigentlich keinen der im Moment weinen muss oder flamen? so ungewohnt hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (13. November 2008)

Mhhh ...

Weiß jemand wie Vertrauenswürdig diese Allvatar seite ist?

Die verkaufen nämlich Keys per Email


----------



## Nehar (13. November 2008)

Griffith105 schrieb:


> weiss jemad zufällig ob die dailys jetzt erfahrung geben? hab gestern extra noch alle gemacht ^^




ja, tun sie. Selbst gemacht und so direkt 1 1/2 balken voll gekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ich find northrend super, von der installation bis zum spiel hat mir alles bis jetzt gut gefallen

@über mir: Allvatar ist ein toller anbieter! Allgemein sind diese Key-per-email anbieter garned so schlimm, hab meinen bei einem goldseller bestellt und rabatt gekriegt + den key gegen 18 uhr


----------



## hufranz2007 (13. November 2008)

hab die beta gezoggt und war da schon der meinung leveln geht zu schnell, also wenn das so bleibbt gibts morgen ...spätestens samstag die ersten 80er

nicht mich, hab noch nicht install sehe aber um 10.00 viele 72er

hmm, langzeitmotivation ?? naja raids und schlachtzüge, etwas wenig


----------



## yotapong (13. November 2008)

Mark schrieb:


> Mhhh ...
> 
> Weiß jemand wie Vertrauenswürdig diese Allvatar seite ist?
> 
> Die verkaufen nämlich Keys per Email



Also ich hab mal einen BC Key bei www.***.de gekauft, ging flott und problemlos.


----------



## Ramiro (13. November 2008)

Moin,

also konnte heute nacht schon testen und jetzt wieder. Eindruck super und die viel besagten laggs und serverdowns auf meinem Server noch nicht in Sicht. Bei den Quests für den TR haben sie sich auch sehr Mühe gegeben. Also Eins mit Stern bisher. Mal schauen was der Tag noch bringt wenn die Schule aus ist und alle heim kommen ;-) Hmmmm oder ist heute eh jemand in der Schule??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (13. November 2008)

mein Ablauf heute:

- 23 Uhr auf zu MM
- mit ca. 300 genauso kranken Menschen darauf warten ein Stück Plastik zu kaufen
- 0.08 mit der frisch gekauften CE aus dem MM stürm
- 0.20-1.05........an dieser bekackten Fähre warten...weil so ein beknackter Fluss namens "Weser" meint er müsse unbedingt durch die Gegend fließen, wo ich lang fahren muss  !!!Nerf Wasser pls!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- installieren, und dann 10min auf dem einen Schiff in SW Harbor stehen mit 30 anderen Leuten die dachten ich wüsste wo es lang geht.....und dann merken das es das falsche Schiff war xD
-bis 5 gezockt.....und dann ab 7 wieder auffer Arbeit.....mistige Erwachsenenwelt :<

aber Stimmung so um 22 Uhr auf Kargath war schon geil....kein dummes /2 geflame....alle haben sich gefreut, und haben Partner für ihre Mitternachtsverkäufe gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wieso kann das nicht immer so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eindruck Borean Tundra: Wollte eigentlich im Howling Fjord starten....aber Tundra is auch nice.....quests sind zwar größtenteils standard, abe das kann man einem MMO auch nicht wirklich ankreiden^^

Respawnrate der Q-Mobs is auch ok........am anfang wars zwar so das alle so im Kreis standen und auf Respawn gewartet haben so nach dem Motto "OMG TEH QUEST MOBZ SPAWNZ!!!"aber war schon lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was mich aber am meisten Überrascht hat.....Server waren mal sowas von stabil O_O hätte ich nicht erwartet 

mfg Beku


----------



## Wildinis (13. November 2008)

die neue welt macht einen tollen eindruck nach den ersten 20 quests musste ich festellen das sich an dem system nicht viel geändert hat 

töte 10 davon hole 5 davon gehe zu xy und bring das hin oder hilf ihm 

na aber ich will nicht voreilig sein wer weiß was noch so kommt spaß macht es auf jeden fall


----------



## Lilalaunebaear (13. November 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Was mich aber am meisten Überrascht hat.....Server waren mal sowas von stabil O_O hätte ich nicht erwartet
> 
> mfg Beku



Warte ab bis die Schüler aus der Schule kommen bzw die Leute von der Arbeit. Mal sehen ob sie dann immer noch Stabil laufen^^^^


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (13. November 2008)

ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das is schlimmer als Weihnachten ...

vor allem wenn man weiß das man nur noch 1- max 2 stunden hat bis die große Flut kommt -.-


----------



## Bekuras (13. November 2008)

Das geilste war eh so eine Quest in der Borean Tundra oben bei dem König Mrgl Mrgl.....die einfach mal mit "oh Noes......" im questtext anfängt......hab mich bepisst xD


----------



## Orta (13. November 2008)

Warum muss ich schüler sein heul,will auch spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja hoffe das mein postbote überhaupt heute Schon das spiel bringt oO
Freue mich schon riesig auf den Dk und die neuen quests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulhunter (13. November 2008)

also bei mir hat heute morgen um 9 uhr der postbote klingelt und hat mir wow in die hand gedrückt und ich sofort installiert und dann muss ich doch erst patchen und der ist gerade fertig geworden und nun begint eine neue ära ^^ ich bin voll gespannt auf DK konnte ja leider nicht an der beta teil nehmen ^^

naja bin mal gespannt


----------



## Gerbalin (13. November 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Das geilste war eh so eine Quest in der Borean Tundra oben bei dem König Mrgl Mrgl.....die einfach mal mit "oh Noes......" im questtext anfängt......hab mich bepisst xD



ich finde die quest mit panzer fahren am geilsten


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (13. November 2008)

Wieso war dein Postbote denn schon da ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(((

Französich Unterricht.
Frage: "Was bedeutet Penser?"

Mitschüler kriegts total nich auf die Reihe und hat kp...
Währenddessen ein anderer der ihm helfen will: "Denken denken denken denken denken denken ... "
(Das wäre die Lösung gewesen)

Irgendwann der Gefragte dann extrem laut und wütend: "ICH DENKE JA !"


----------



## Hordeman187 (13. November 2008)

so mein postbote war um 9 da!
bin gerade am intallieren und freu mich schon voll drauf!
wie ihr alle so schreibt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps:habs bei amazon bestellt^^




gl&hf wir sehen uns in Nordend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JasonQuinn (13. November 2008)

Allein das kaufen war ne tolle Sache da in Minden ja Jan Hegenberg dafür gesorgt hat das das warten nicht zu lang wurde. Spiel war innerhalb einer halben Stunde Installiert und dank einer 16000 leitung ging auch das gepatche sehr sehr fix. Ich muss sagen meine Erwartungen waren hoch und wurden sogar noch übertroffen. Blizzard hat wieder mal gezeigt das sie in Sachen Professionalität ganz ganz weit vorne liegen. Gerade weil bei WoW die System Anforderungen nicht ganz so weit hoch geschraubt sind hat es mich doch gewundert wie Graphisch ausgereift  Nordend doch geworden ist ..mit viel Liebe zum Detail. 

Wieder mal ein Meisterstück aus der Blizzard Werkstatt der mir wieder viele viele viele Stunden Spielspass Garantiert. 


dickes Lob !!!  



( klingt nen bischen wie ne Promowerbung fürs Game^^ ... Aber Blizzard hats wieder mal gerockt ...was will man machen ...) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stierex (13. November 2008)

so viele Leute schon auf 72 und oder mehr lvl, in nicht mal 24h. Genießen solche Leute eigentlich noch das Spiel???
Mir geht es echt nicht darum der Schnellste im lvln zu sein oder als Erster irgend eine Istanz zu machen. 

Das Spiel muss mit all seinen Vorzügen erlebt werden, ist doch kein Shooter oder hab ich da was verpasst ;-)


----------



## Lari (13. November 2008)

Lasst die Powerleveler einfach ihr Ding durchziehen.
Die nerven erst, wenn Spoiler und Instanzenguides auftauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (13. November 2008)

Doch ist es...darum heißt es auch "Ego-Shooter".....du zuerballerst das "Ego" der anderen wenn du schneller/besser/größer/dicker/blauer bist..

/ironie off 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Beku


----------



## Valleri (13. November 2008)

Wenn die dann nur nicht rumnerven würden wenn sie 80 sind würde ich sie in Ruhe lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaedryn (13. November 2008)

Ist die Grafik den nun verbessert worden ? Und wenn ja nur auf der neuen Insel oder Allgemein ?


----------



## gann12 (13. November 2008)

Ich hätte gern nochmal nen neuen Download link... Ich bekomme nur die Datei, die mir beim öffnen sagt, dass das Laufwerk zu klein ist, obwohl da noch über 100gb frei ist...
Kann mir jmd helfen, oder ne andere Datei schicken?


----------



## zergerus (13. November 2008)

kann jemand etwas über den 2%-install-fehler berichten, der bei den dvd's bei einigen aufgetreten ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (13. November 2008)

Ich war eben im MM und hab meine 5 Vorbestellungen abgeholt. Als ich nach Hause kam, waren die Zugangsdaten von meinen neunen Internetprovider drin. Ich hab den Router eingestellt und die WOTLK CD eingelegt. Installiert. 

Zum Intro hab ich mir die Surround Anlage angestellt und das ganze Haus hat gebebt. Auch wenn ich das Intro schon kannte, bin ich ganz aufgewühlt und Lade den Patch mit 573kbps. Schade dass man den Patch erst laden muss :/

Update folgt ^^


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (13. November 2008)

Die Post war da. Aber die liefert keine Pakete scheinbar. 

Ich werde noch wahnsinnig.

Alles installiert, gepatcht und rdy ... außer ... genau ... dem fucking Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (13. November 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> Ich war eben im MM und hab meine 5 Vorbestellungen abgeholt.



hast du 5 Accounts ? bei 5 Vorbestellungen O_o oder verkaufste die anderen 4 ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. November 2008)

zergerus schrieb:


> kann jemand etwas über den 2%-install-fehler berichten, der bei den dvd's bei einigen aufgetreten ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es liegt  daran, dass die ausgelieferte DvD Mist ist.

Bisher gibt es mehrere Abhilfen:

1) Wenn man mehrere Laufwerke im PC hat ein anderes nutzen

2) Das Programm CD- Bremse probieren http://www.cd-bremse.de/cdbremse.htm

3) Die funktionierenden Dateien auf die Platte kopieren, die nicht funktionierenden auf anderen/älteren PCs auf einen Stick/externe Platte kopieren, dann auf die eigne Platte kopieren und von Platte installieren.

4) Den von Blizz in Umlauf gebrachten Link http://www.wow-europe.com/shared/downloads.../InstallWoW.exe verwenden


----------



## zergerus (13. November 2008)

sind da alle ausgelieferten dvd's betroffen? jemand bei amazon bestellt und kann kleinen bericht schreiben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (13. November 2008)

Yo Geil...^^
Weis jemand ob GIGA WOW wider n bericht vom mitternachtverkauf macht, mit toten und verletzten die sich vor der Glascheibe zu tode gepresst haben^^ ?

PS. Will ersma bei Warhammer ne Pause machn und bei WoW schön chilli milli^^ einen Schami auf Hordler Seite anfangen, nur weis nich ob ich Ork oder Taure nehmen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann mir jemand die Entscheidung abnehmen *Grinz


----------



## Marlix (13. November 2008)

Konnte mir ja schon in der Beta erste Eindrücke holen und genau nach dem ersten einloggen in nordend war klar das es in meinen augen Bc um längen schlägt. Von der umgebung und auch von der story ein echter hingucker vor allem was in späteren gegenden noch alles so passiert. Ist in meinen Augen seit release von Wow der beste Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoGravitá (13. November 2008)

ich find Woltk einfach nur super gelungen,habe schon heut morgen mal den Todesritter getestet und kann sagen wenn ihr es selber nicht testet verpasst iohr derbst was weil der Todesritter ist wirklich mal sowas von gelungen,wenn ich nicht mein Pala hätte würde ich den glatt als mein Main nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max76 (13. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> es gbt server auf denen man weis das kranke menschen drauf sind, alleria ist einer dieser server.
> 
> Das betrifft nicht viele aber alle. bei jedem event das erarbetiet wird ist dieser server mit vorne dabei, azshara ist genauso ein fall.
> 
> ...




Du hast auch nix zu tun. Und gut zu wissen das du die ganzen Leute auf allen Servern kennst^^


----------



## Mitzy (13. November 2008)

El schrieb:


> Yo Geil...^^
> Weis jemand ob GIGA WOW wider n bericht vom mitternachtverkauf macht, mit toten und verletzten die sich vor der Glascheibe zu tode gepresst haben^^ ?
> 
> PS. Will ersma bei Warhammer ne Pause machn und bei WoW schön chilli milli^^ einen Schami auf Hordler Seite anfangen, nur weis nich ob ich Ork oder Taure nehmen soll
> ...



Jenachdem was du machen magst, also ich persönlich würde einen Tauren Schamanen anfangen, wegen dem stun, mehr Ausdauer- für PvP ziemlich nett, aber auch für PvE nicht zu verachten. Es kommt natürlich auf auf die Skillung an.

Die Fähigkeiten der Orcs weiß ich gerade nicht.


----------



## El Homer (13. November 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Jenachdem was du machen magst, also ich persönlich würde einen Tauren Schamanen anfangen, wegen dem stun, mehr Ausdauer- für PvP ziemlich nett, aber auch für PvE nicht zu verachten. Es kommt natürlich auf auf die Skillung an.
> 
> Die Fähigkeiten der Orcs weiß ich gerade nicht.


Danke für die nette Antwort außerdem siht ein Taure einfach größer und mächtiger aus, besonders im schulterbereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja kann mir dann auch noch jemand einen server empfehlen wo es nette Hordler gibt und ausgeglichene allis zum moschn...ähm ich mein prügeln^^


----------



## nosaj (13. November 2008)

zergerus schrieb:


> sind da alle ausgelieferten dvd's betroffen? jemand bei amazon bestellt und kann kleinen bericht schreiben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hi, ich habe auch bei Amazon bestellt und es kam vor gut einer Stunde an. Habe es auch gleich installiert, ohne Probleme.


----------



## zergerus (13. November 2008)

nosaj schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe auch bei Amazon bestellt und es kam vor gut einer Stunde an. Habe es auch gleich installiert, ohne Probleme.



gut, dann hoffe ich mal, dass, wenn ich aus der arbeit komme, meine amazon-bestellung in ordnung ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  danke


----------



## Mab773 (13. November 2008)

zergerus schrieb:


> sind da alle ausgelieferten dvd's betroffen? jemand bei amazon bestellt und kann kleinen bericht schreiben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also, ich habe vor ca 40 minuten die DVD erhalten. habe vorher meine firewall (Zone Alarm) aus gemacht, da diese schon bei der BC installation rein gehauen hat
ich hatte keine probleme bisher, bin noch am patch installieren
sollte keine probleme geben denke ich


----------



## Sheen the Mage (13. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> das interessiert keinen hier, es geht um eindrücke nicht um ego leute die posen wie geil schnell sie lvln



Oh sory! Hatte glatt vergessen: Der Todesritter ist einfach Wahnsinn :-)

Weiters solltest du dir einen normaleren Ton angewöhnen und nicht einfach jemanden blöd anmotzen.
Nix ego - nix posen - kapesche?

Wie schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben, war das nicht schnell; aber begeisternd ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (13. November 2008)

Also meine Eindrücke vom einloggen heute morgen!

Ausgangsposition:

- noch kein Addon
- Krieger gerade heute morgen Lv 58 geworden

In Unterstadt hat irgendwer grad den Erfolg verbucht "Erster Kürschnergroßmeister des Realms" jetzt schon?? Hm okay....^^

die Wer-Liste gefahren:

Lv 70 - Nordend
Lv 70 - Nordend
Lv 70 - Nordend
LV 55 - Östl. Pestländer

und das könnte man beliebig so weiterführen....

In der Scherbenwelt angekommen mußte ich mich schon fast um die bösen Orks kloppen, es kann ganz schön nerven das die Todesritter die einfach zu sich ziehen! Eine Horde von Todesritter hat die Orks nähe Thrallmar hoch und runter rassiert.... 

Die Türmchen auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel haben die Farbe gewechselt wie ne Ampelanlage: Blau, Rot, Blau, Rot, Blau, Rot

Naja wenn mein Paketdienst jetzt bald kommt krieg ich vielleicht auch noch nen Eindruck von den neuen Gebieten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chim3r4 (13. November 2008)

da ich leider noch beim arbeiten bin, konnt ich noch nich spielen, hab aber grad per tel erfahren, dass amazon geliefert hat. 
find ich ne saubere leistung, dass das zeug bei amazon immer am relase tag da is *respekt*

so gegen 17 Uhr hab ich feierabend, dank deutscher bahn darf ich dann noch knapp2 stunden pendeln, bin dann so gegen halb 8 vorm rechner und klicke "installieren".-.

rechnet euch aus, wann ich dann mal was sehen kann.. zumal ich morgen wieder 2 stunden zur arbeit fahrn darf.. dementsprechend klingelt der wecker recht früh

auf dann


----------



## Dalfi (13. November 2008)

El schrieb:


> Danke für die nette Antwort außerdem siht ein Taure einfach größer und mächtiger aus, besonders im schulterbereich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Rajaxx ist ein netter PvP Server mit ausreichend Hordlern um Spaß mit den Allys zu haben.


----------



## Mitzy (13. November 2008)

El schrieb:


> Danke für die nette Antwort außerdem siht ein Taure einfach größer und mächtiger aus, besonders im schulterbereich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gern geschehen- und ja, gerade deshalb auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also mit der größe und so.

Nur zu gern würd ich dich für meinen Realm werben, aber ich sag mal so- es kommt darauf an, was du insgesammt machen magst.
Du scheinst eher PvP orientiert zu sein, also empfehle ich vorweg einen PvP Server. Solltest du auch RP mögen (like "Die heilige Mutter sei mit Euch") schau dich auf RP-PvP Realms um oder auf RP Realms und mach dort PvP. Ich spiel auf einem RP Realm und mach, die meiste Zeit, nur PvP- als Beispiel.

Ansonsten, als reiner PvP Realm, würde ich dir, wie auch Dalfi, Rajaxx empfehlen *grübel* Ich glaub das müsste der Realm sein, von dem ich gutes in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## El Homer (13. November 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Gern geschehen- und ja, gerade deshalb auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also ein reiner PvP Realm fänd ich net gut wenn dann einen RP-PvP Realm da ich eig nicht nur auf dem schlachtfeld seien möchte ^^ 
außerdem möchte ich keinen geisterserver (übertriebengesagt) sonderen eig viele leute beim questen treffen oder sehen. Hab gehört Frostwolf soll voll sein, aber ich will keine andauernden lags habn, fals durch  überfüllung  sowas passiert.
Auf welchem server zoggst du denn ?^^ oder biste aufnem reinen RP server ;P


----------



## advanced08 (13. November 2008)

hmm meine eindrücke kp hab noch keinen key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber habe viele todesritter gesehen -_-


----------



## Rappi (13. November 2008)

Meine ersten Eindrücke von WotLK:

Zuerst war ich doch arg enttäuscht. Ich kam mit dem Zeppelin in der Kriegshymnenfeste an und lief erstmal planlos umher, anstatt den Eingang zum Innenteil der Feste zu finden. Als ich es dann doch gefunden hatte, ging ich nach draußen um meine ersten Quests zu erledigen. Dabei kam nicht unbedingt ein ,,boah, ist das neu"-Feeling auf. Zudem fand ich die Umgebung nicht so schön. Nachdem ich dann doch die ersten Quests erledigt habe und mich etwas weiter von der Festr wegtraute, wurde ich für alles entschädigt:
Das unglaubliche, wunderschöne Gebiet ,,Garroshs Landeplatz" samt ,,Pel'ar". In diesem Gebiet hat es sich ein Volk der Vrykul gemütlich gemacht. Am Strand stehen ihre wikingerähnlichen Schiffe, die man später anzünden muss, und die beeindruckenden Krieger verteilen sich auf dem gesamten Gebiet. Das ist so noch nichts besonderes, allerdings ist das gesamte Spektakel mit einer tollen Musik und einem Nebelfilter unterlegt. In Verbindung mit dem engelsgleichen Auftritt der Nebelwirker (sie schweben über den Boden) wird eine verdammt dichte Athmosphäre geschaffen, die man sonst noch nicht gesehen hat. 
Leider gingen die Quests dann in diesem Gebiet doch zu Ende und ich widmete mich der Ausrottung der Geißel auf einem nahegelegenden Bauernhof. Dort konnte ich mir erstmal einen Traum erfüllen und auf einem Kodo reiten. Diese Kodos musste ich für eine Quests von einer Krankheit heilen und zum Besitzer zurückbringen. Als das geschafft war, konnte ich erstmal....

PANZERFAHREN!!!

Die genialen Goblins haben Kampfpanzer entwickelt, mit denen ich mich erstmal durch Horden von Geißelgiganten mähen konnte. Ein Riesenspektakel, auch wenn es mit der Zeit (immerhin 100 Gegner musste ich töten) etwas langweilig wurde. Zudem konnte ich während dieser Zeit noch einen Blick auf Kel'Thuzad werfen, der sich als Anführer der Geißel Armee herausstellte. Nach dieser abwechslungsreichen Quest konnte ich zum ersten Mal eine der geplanten Quests mit epischer Story erleben. Zusammen mit einem Untoten und Saurfang trat ich einem Kommandanten der Geißel gegenüber. Dessen Charaktermodel ähnelte im übrigen einem Boss aus dem Original-Naxxramas (Name leider entfallen). Vor dem Kampf wurde ich für 2 Minuten betäubt und konnte mir noch eine interessante Ansprache des Gegners anhören. Das änderte aber auch nichts daran, dass er 2 Minuten später im Staub lag.
Nun denn, gegen 17:30 hatte ich dann Level 70 1/2 erreicht und die ersten Disconnects begannen. Daraufhin habe ich mich erstmal ausgeloggt und einen Todesritter erstellt. Die ganze Questreihe der Todesritter ist super spannend und ich kann es kaum erwarten, weiterzuspielen :=)


----------



## Shintuargar (13. November 2008)

Nur genial! Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Doch, unser Server hat seit langem mal wieder eine Warteschlange.


----------



## cazimir (13. November 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> hast du 5 Accounts ? bei 5 Vorbestellungen O_o oder verkaufste die anderen 4 ^^


Nein ich hab noch noch 4 weitere Bekannte für die ich mitbestellt habe ^^

Ich finde es gut, dass ich im Anfangsgebiet, trotz Warteschlangen beim Einloggen, die meisten Quests noch machen kann.
Ich finde es schade, dass ich nur noch 25 statt 40 fps habe.
Ich finde die Boreanische Tundra recht ansprechende und die Atmosphäre recht gelungen.


----------



## Teradas (13. November 2008)

Bin ebend Nachhause gekommen mit WotLK --> installiert = Warteschlange!


----------



## birdra (13. November 2008)

yo baelgun lächerliche 20 min wartezeit rofl ..


----------



## etchco (13. November 2008)

Das geht doch noch
Frostwolf 1144
Wartezeit schon 97 mins und noch warteschlange 129


----------



## Figetftw! (13. November 2008)

Grana schrieb:


> hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden: man muss trotz des kaufes der dvd noch 2 gb runterladen? das würde meinen zeitplan heute nachmittag+abend etwas durcheinander werfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das kommt daher das wow "backloaded" auf patch 3.0.1 und daher musst du patch 3.0.2 und 3.0.3 wieder downloaden aber wow erstellt ein backup sodass das sehr schnell geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psamathe (13. November 2008)

Erste Eindrücke?
Die Startgebiete in Nordend sehn super aus, Atmosphäre pur. Die Quests sind abwechslungsreich und könnten in "normal" bevölkerten Gebieten auch ganz zügig gemacht werden. Kargath war zwar ziemlich überfüllt und man muss Schlange stehn für jeden Mob, aber zum Glück gibts in der Tundra sehr viele Quests die ein bisschen "abseits" des Hauptansturms sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Todesritter macht einfach nur Spass. Das Stargebiet ist genial, genau wie die Quests. Mal sehn, wies dann in der Scherbenwelt läuft ;-)

Und das Beste am Ganzen: All die verwirrten Leute die den /1 Channel zugespammt haben mit allen möglichen Fragen, die dann mit viel Geflame beantwortet wurden. Ganz grosses Kino!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke Blizz!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elcrian (13. November 2008)

Sehr geil im großen und ganzen.
Dachte ich spiel nichtmehr, aber habs dann doch gekauft. Heute Mittag konnte man super entspannt spielen und hat viel Spaß gemacht. Panzafaaaahn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur ab 17h wars dann zuende. Ich hatte mich zwischendurch ausgelogt und was passiert wenn ich mich einlogge? Der gesamte Nexusbereich abgefarmt wie sonstwas. 10 Minutenquests dauern eine Ewigkeit.
Jetzt gerade wieder gekommen und Warteschleife... hatte ich lange nichtmehr.

Das Spiel ist toll. Die Quests sind richtig innovativ im Gegensatz zu Classic. Gut, ich lese neuerdings auch Questtexte. Beispiele wären:


Spoiler



An der Küste kommt ein Nebel auf der alles verschlingt und sobald man den betritt kämpft man gegen Seemonster die mit ihren Schiffen da landen (von außen unsichtbar), man muss mit einem Panzer kiloweise Elitegegner plattwalzen (vorher Teile suchen!), in einer Höhle als Ende einer Questreihe Elitemobs verkleinern, mit einem Drachen zum Nexus fliegen uvm.


Einfach super Atmosphäre.


----------



## Balanvallet (13. November 2008)

hab meinen mage erstma auf 71 gebracht, erste eindrücke: ich bin begeistert, is bestimmt noch viel schöner wenns nich so voll ist

naja und ich hab das startgebiet vom deathknight abgeschlossen und werd den erstma auf 70 bringen


----------



## Hordeman187 (13. November 2008)

einfach nur HAMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thesahne (13. November 2008)

ich warte leider noch auf meinen key... =( 
hab wotlk schon mit dem link von blizz installiert... 
jetz warte ich nur auf die post... sollte aber die nächsten tage da sein und am we kann ich zocken =)


----------



## Dunedin (13. November 2008)

Ich spiele im Moment erst mal meinen DK hoch denn Nordend ist unspielbar (Überfarmt!!!!)


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (13. November 2008)

Also hab seit 2 MONATEN
 wow pause mal wieder reingeguckt und mit erschrecken festgestehlt:AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH wie bunt und kiddy haft  und diese Grafik und spiel jetzt Weiter WARHAMMMER ONLINE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ch3rion (13. November 2008)

WarhammerOnlineFanboy schrieb:


> Also hab seit 2 MONATEN
> wow pause mal wieder reingeguckt und mit erschrecken festgestehlt:AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH wie bunt und kiddy haft  und diese Grafik und spiel jetzt Weiter WARHAMMMER ONLINE!!!!!!!!!




Schön, das du das dann hier rein schreibst! Danke, sehr informativ! *hust*

Warhammer = WoW (/flames off, es ist so.)

B2T:
Eigentlich ist Northend unspielbar... Aber es sieht besser aus als TBC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (13. November 2008)

Die ersten Quests im heulenden Fjord gemacht und Todesritter auf 56 gespielt. Also das Gebiet gefällt mir sehr gut, viel besser als die ganze Scherbenwelt. Naja zu den Quests kann man wenig sagen, sind die üblichen Kill- und Sammelquests. Außer beim Todesritter... Da gibts sehr viele abwechslungsreiche Quests, z.B. die mit dem Auge...
Die beiden Inis werd ich am Wochenende testen, aber ich denke die werden auch echt klasse.
Kann mich bis jetzt noch über nichts beschweren. Keine Laggs, ... Ok ein kleines bisschen voll war es, aber da mein Server noch recht neu ist, ging es noch einigermaßen.


----------



## hackle (13. November 2008)

habs mir vormittag gekauft und bin sehr begeistert von der grafik umgebung. nexxus gefällt mir sehr gut. glaub da warten noch sehr schöne instanzen auf uns =)
mitlerweile ein 3/4 lvl bekommen....... dauert so seine zeit ohne irgend einen ausgeruht bonus oda sonst was....

und zur spielbarkeit..... stimmt schon das viele spieler da sind. 
auf gorgonnash(horde) wars aber ganz akzeptabel


----------



## Ashura Oh (14. November 2008)

Also ich find Nexus haben die superschön gemacht. Gefällt mir ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jordilaforge (14. November 2008)

gewöhnungsbedürftig und neu^^

alles in allem passt es schon was man dort findet, selbst die questmobs haben ne gute respawn zeit.

wir haben aber nur kurz gequestet und sind dann direkt in die instanz "burg Utgarde" (spoilerfrei)
macht sich ganz gut, wenige trashmob gruppen, nette bossfights wenn man nicht weiss, was auf einen zukommt ist auch mal ganz nett.

ist aber zu machen, gibt dann zwar mal nen wipe, aber die schwierigkeit ist etwa wie die heroinis der alten welt, mit gutem equip (nein, ich meine nicht T6) auch locker zu schaffen.

quests sind etwas verwirrend, aber das liegt wohl daran, das man sich absolut nicht auskennt^^
questlog lesen konnte ich noch nie gut^^

verwirrend fand ich bisher nur die quest GEGEN nersingwary.
man hilft dem in zwei welten, und nun killt man seine lakaien? *grübel*

mal sehn wie es weitergeht und welche überraschung mich heute im nexus erwartet (spoilerfrei)


----------



## Asayur (14. November 2008)

Hiho,

also, meine Eindrücke: die Boreanische Tundra sieht klasse aus, die Panzer Quest ist ganz hoch auf meinen Favourite`s
und das mit dem Überfarmt sein geht eigentlich, da meiner Meinung nach die Respawn Rate recht hoch ist, bin gestern eig. recht selten ohne Mob dagestanden und der DK gefällt mir auch sehr gut.

Greetz Asayur


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (14. November 2008)

erster eindruck: geil - endlich wieder neue sachen erkunden und in unbekannte abenteuer stürzen. das einzige was nervt ist nich mal die überfüllung, sondern der allgemeinchannel. man könnte ja mal den questtext lesen und es dann ausprobieren - was der sinn eines rollenspiels ist. aber nein - erstmal alles voll spammen: wo ist der lehrer? wo sind die moobs?was muss ich machen?


----------



## Einar (14. November 2008)

Meine Fazit bis jetzt:

-Eine gute Stimmung
-schöne, abwechslungsreiche Gebiete
-alles sehr stimmungsvoll
-Questen macht Spass, trotz einigen überfarmten Spots
-Burg Utgarde auch ganz gut gemacht
Die Abwechslung mit neuen Quests und den echt gut gelungenen Gebieten bringt das, was man braucht, um sich nach der doch zu bunten Scherbenwelt zu "erholen" und wieder frisch ans Werk zu gehen.

Mehr kann ich nocht nicht sagen.


----------



## Leonyja (14. November 2008)

der erste unserer Gilde (SotD auf Eredar) hatte heute morgen um 06.30 level 74 - die Wildsau!

ich frag mich da ja schon, ob er das Leveln geniesst. . . .


----------



## Valleri (14. November 2008)

Ich bin extrem positiv überrascht. So positiv das ich War beende.

Meine Eindrücke:

Stimmungsvolle Quests. Tolle Neuerungen. Todesritter genial. Alles läuft stabil, ich habe keinerlei Probleme. Tolle Musik. Grafik sehr stimmig.

Ich bin begeistert.


----------



## Valjiin (14. November 2008)

Da ich wegegn Krankheit zu Hause geblieben bin und dann gegen 9 an den Computer ging, war ich erst einmal positiv überrascht, dass der Server on wear und auch noch laggfrei lief(klasse erst mal!). Naja da ich eben wegegn Krankheit nicht in die Stadt kam um mir Woltk zu kaufen, spielte ich meinen Twink weiter um ihn so schnell wie möglich auf 68 zu bringen, da ich vlt ihn statt meinen Main weiterspielen will. Auf der Höllenfuerhalbinsel angekommen waren auf einmal alle Leute die man in den letzten Tagen dort gesehen hat weg. Stattdessen liefen 100e TOdesritter durch die Gegend und suchten Gruppen für BW etc. Naja war ein lustiges Bild Gruppen aus Tank+3 dd's nach nem Heiler schreien zu sehen.
Bin mal gespannt was die nächsten Tage bringen.


----------



## Nepokat (14. November 2008)

Moin,

ja schöööööööön.

Also Blizzard Kompliment, sehr schön gemacht. Endlich mal eine Umgebung bei der ich nicht sagen muss, au au au meine Augen, Krebs, au au au ;-)

Mit dem Schiff am Heulenden Fjord angekommen, und allein die Einfahrt sehr beeindruckend. 

Berufe erlernt, bissel gequestet, Burg Uthgarde und den Nexus gemacht und ich muss sagen es macht wieder Spass. 
Keine Laggs, spielbar, Questen ging auch obwohl um dich Rum 20 Mann waren.

Das beste find ich aber die bisherigen Rüstungen die ich gesehn habe, die Waffen, alles irgendwie aus Holz und Stein, und selbst Stoffrüstungen sehen aus wie Leder. In gedeckten Farben was auch eher in diese raue Gegend passt. Nichts mehr mit Bling Bling, Glitzer :-)

Also mit dem was ich bisher gesehen habe bin ich voll zufrieden und freu mich auf das weitere vorranschreiten in Nordend. Eigentlich kann man da wirklich nur noch sagen. Scherbenwelt, was war das nochmal?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long....


----------



## Valleri (14. November 2008)

Mir kommt es auch so vor, als ob Blizzard nahezu jeden Kritikpunkt beseitigt hat (meine Kritikpunkte):

- Augenkrebs
- Blinky Blinky
- stupide Quests
- instabiler Server

und neues dazugekommen ist:
- RP Elemente (Tänze, Frisör)
- Todesritter
- Spaßige Aufgaben (Panzer etc.)


----------



## Inaigun (14. November 2008)

Das was ich bisher gesehen habe Großartig.
Also vorallem hier Nexus von Außen und Innen, wunderschön.


----------



## Mc-Chaos (14. November 2008)

Erster Eindruck:
Natürlich positiv. Habe gestern mal ein bißchen vor mich hin gequestet. War natürlich entsprechend viel los und man musste des öfteren mal auf Respawn warten. Hin und wieder hat sich dann mal ein Hordler mit nem Ally um einen Mob gekloppt, aber ich muss sagen, echt nett gemacht, der Anfang.

Man findet schnell genügend Quests und ist ruck zuck mitten drin. Mit den ersten Questbelohnungen konnt ich nicht all zu viel anfangen, aber hab mit den ersten Quests schoin fast 150 Gold gemacht.
Ist ja immerhin auch was.

Hab auch mal den Todesritter angespielt. Auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert, dass hat Blizz meiner Meinung nach richtig hübsch verpackt. Sollte man sich einfach mal anschauen, Am Anfang ist man quasi übermächtig und haut alles locker kurz und klein. Bin aber sicher, dass das nicht so bleibt. 

Also, für die die es noch nicht testen konnten: Meiner Meinung nach könnt ihr Euch auf was nettes freuen.


----------



## Gänsemarsch (14. November 2008)

Naja, er erste Moment war schon beeindruckend... Shatt leer... Kräuterfarmgebiete leer... keine Seele in den alten(alten) gebieten und nur wenige in den alten(neuen) Gebieten^^

Ne aber im Ernst. Der Erste Eindruck ist wirklich gut, die Quests wurde mal etwas abwechslungsreicher gestaltet und reduziert sich nicht auf ausschließlich Killquests. Zudem ist es wirklich sehr gut gelungen, das nicht wie bei BC um jeden Spawn 67 Chars drumrum stehen und versuchen den ersten Schlag zu machen. Die Abgrenzung der Fraktionen und die zusätzliche Aufteilung in jeweils zwei Startgebiete, zeigte sich als sehr gute Überlegung.

Eine meiner größten Befürchungen war jedoch, dass man beim Questen zu schnell auf gegnerische Chars trift und daher nerviges OpenPvP entsteht, aber das hat sich bisher wirklich in sehr sehr kleinen Grenzen gehalten. Alle sind scharf darauf groß zu werden und lassen die Anderen in Ruhe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bissel nervig waren jedoch (zumindest auf Nefarian), das viele Mobs auf Entkommen standen und somit bei manchen Quests doch wieder das berühmt berüchtigte waren auf den Mob entstand. Aber das war auch der einzige Punkt der Beanstandung. Ansonsten ist es mal sehr erfrischend was anderes zu sehen und nicht zum 1001. mal nach Mecha zu gehen^^

p.s. Ich hoffe sehr, dass der Questhelper bald auf dem neusten Stand ist, da das "ungewohnte" Suchen nach dem Mobs doch etwas bremsend ist. Der Zeigt wohl viele Quests an, jedoch ignoriert er auch viele.

lg


----------



## Shaniya (14. November 2008)

Also ich bin sehr begeistert! Gestern nur gemütlich paar Quests gemacht und dann noch in Utgard und Nexus gewesen - beide sehr einfach, aber auch sehr schön - vorallem Nexus ist wirklich gelungen!

Die Items sind teilweise erschreckend gut - gestern gleich die Zul'Jin-Caster-Kette gegen eine Quest-Belohnung eingetauscht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dacht mein Equip hält schon noch so 2-3 level bevor ich die Sachen anfang zu tauschen...


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. November 2008)

Erstmal war ich ziemlich überrascht, daß Amazon schon gestern (Donnerstag) geliefert hat obwohl ich´s erst Mittwoch Nachmittag bestellt hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die 2. Überraschung war die Installation. Scheinbar haben ja viele Probleme, bei mir lief alles Reibungslos und hat incl. patchen kaum 20 Minuten gedauert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weniger überrascht hat mich das Login. Da Rexxar wie zu erwarten überfüllt war, stand ich wesentlich länger in der Warteschlange als ich für die Installation benötigt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wieder positiv überrascht war ich vom flüssigen Ablauf des Spiels. Rexxar ist soweit ich weiß ein relativ großer Server, aber trotz Überfüllung lief nach ´ner guten Minute alles fluffich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Nordend:*
Da ich mit meinem Main gerade in SW am Hafen stand bin ich also mal kurz rüber zur _Boreanischen Tundra_. (Übrigens ist das Rad des Schaufelradschiffes auch mit Addon noch nicht animiert... BUUUUH). Also in _Bori-Land _angekommen kam mir die _Valianzfeste _erstmal recht unübersichtlich vor, aber daran gewöhnt man sich wohl. Darauf folgte ein kurzer Ausritt vor die Tore der Feste. Grafisch ganz nett gemacht, aber mir gefiel die Umgebung nicht sonderlich... und den Boden fand ich (farblich) recht häßlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Egal, ich versuch heut mal mein Glück am _Heulenden Fjord_. Naja, nach dem kurzen Ausritt hab ich´s dann auch erstmal belassen mit der Erkundung von Nordend, mit dem Questen fang ich dort eh erst in 2-4 Wochen an.

*Todesritter*
Nach Erstellung des _Emo-Palas_ ging ich also wieder online. Nach einer erneut kurzen Standbildphase liefs wieder mal ganz flüssig, dafür standen gefühlt 396 Todesritter vor mir, mit so klangvollen Namen wie _Hinkefuss_, _Freudenstock_, _Milchkuh _oder _Olololrofl_... ich glaube sogar einen _Einseinself _im vorbeigehen gesehen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber mir auch Latte wie die Kids ihre Chars nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also weiter, und sopntan seh ich so´n schwarzen Heini mit ´nem *!* vor mir stehen. Also direkt hin zu dem Dödel und dann hab ich erkannt, daß es _Cheffe _höchst persönlich war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich hatte nicht erwartet, dem _Frostigen Fiesling_ so früh im Spiel zu begegnen, schon garnicht in einem STARTGEBIET... aber ok, wer weiß wie weit man als Gelegenheitszocker im Endcontent kommt und ob ich ihn je dort sehen würde, also war ich höchst erfreut, dem _Nordischen Noob_ mal begegnet zu sein, welchem sie im übrigen eine sehr geile deutsche Syncro verpasst haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also weiter und den _Ritter der Todesnuss_ kennengelernt, mit vielen neuen Talenten und Fähigkeiten erstmal überfordert, aber mit´nem Haufen XPs und blauem Equip für Kleinigkeiten überschüttet. Ebenfalls ziemlich cool fand ich, daß der _Schwarze Schlumpf_ einem gelegentlich ein fröhliches "Töte sie alle!" zuflüstert... ich hoffe, daß bleibt auch im weiteren Spiel so... fürchte allerdings, daß das aufhört wenn man beim Chef gekündigt und sich seiner Fraktion angeschlossen hat. Bis Level 56,5 hab ich gedaddelt, dann aber erstmal wegen Überfüllung von _Emo-Land _beendet. Da werd ich auch erst in einigen Wochen wirklich durchstarten.

*Mein Ersteindruck:*
Sieht soweit alles erstmal ganz nett und abwechslungsreich aus, die musikalische Untermalung ist wie erwartet stimmig, Ende mit dem nervigen *blink*blink*pew*pew* von BC und der _König der Klapprigen_ ist (nicht zuletzt dank der Syncro) mindestens so cool wie sein frostiger Arsch und locker ebenso IMBA wie ein Darth _"Ich bin Dein Fahrer, Luke"_ Vader oder dem neuen Psycho-Joker. Da kann man nur hoffen, daß sie Arti im Verlauf des Addons nicht zu luschig verheizen.

Vielleicht sollten die BLIZZer mal überlegen, Geißel und/oder Brennende Legion als spielbare Fraktion zu integrieren... es war schon recht spaßig als Böser auch mal die "guten" wehlosen Bauern zu jagen und metzeln... und ´ne Fraktion auf der anderen Seite würde WoW mal einen zusätzlichen Kick geben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (14. November 2008)

fuck yeah i'm love in it!

ich find es nur imba das Anfang's Gebiet (bin am Fjord) sieht mal nur derbe geil aus und die Inzen auch (Utgrad& Nexus). Ich muss sagen Blizzard Top! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Lags, Dc oder sonnst was. See ya in Northend <3


----------



## Caßßi1 (14. November 2008)

ich war begeistert, 20 min. für patsch runterladen, einloggen ohne probleme, kein lagg ......einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (14. November 2008)

wenn die Warteschlange nicht wär würds spaß machen


----------



## Scrätcher (14. November 2008)

So! Heute morgen hab ich es auch mal endlich nach Nordend geschafft und hab mich riesig gefreut!!

ENDLICH hat man wieder Atmospähre die einen mehr an Mittelalter & Wikinger erinnert und es einen tatsächlich mal wieder überraschen würde wenn hintendran doch ein Ufo landet! (auf der Scherbenwelt hätte man ein Ufo wahrscheinlich nicht einmal wahr genommen weil das sowieso die Cyberpunkwelt von Wow ist...).

Bei den Questbelohnungen hab ich mich schon geärgert das ich besseres Zeugs hatte, sogar die erinnert mehr an HOLZ, EISEN usw und hat nicht diesen "Robocop"-Beigeschmack!

Natürlich ist das Questmuster das gleich geblieben (z.B. kill hier ein paar und dort ein paar bis du von jedem 7 hast) aber es sind nette Überraschungen dabei z.B. wenn an Peonen befreit die ne zeitlang mitkämpfen. 

Die Landschaft? Phantastisch! Und das man an der Nebelküste sogar nen Nebel um den Bildschirm hat find ich ne grandiose Idee! SO SCHAFFT MAN ABWECHSLUNG!!

Viel los war nicht aber ich hab auch von zirca 4 Uhr - 7 Uhr gespielt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich freu mich schon auf die erste Ini, Daleraan und meine Berufe und und und! 

Das einzige was ich schwach finde ist das Intro!^^ Aber gut..... selbst mit dem kann ich leben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacPapa (14. November 2008)

Ich bin auch bislang von den Startgebieten (incl. Todesritter) hellauf begeistert.
Sehr stimmungsvoll, mit viel Liebe zu Details, die man manchmal auch erst auf den zweiten Blick erkennt,
z.b. die ganzen Bücher in der Necropole des Todesritters oder auch der Hummer im Käfig auf dem Schildkrötenboot.


----------



## Jadhrin (14. November 2008)

Hallo

Also wir waren gestern in der ersten 5er Instanz, Burg Uthgard. Sie war sehr schön gemacht und auch die Gegner waren interessant und gut gemacht. Aber für eine T5/T6 equipte Gruppe stellte diese Instanz nicht wirklich ein großes problem dar. Sie ist vergleichbar mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad des Bollwerk auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, die ja auch die Anfangsinstanz der Scherbenwelt war. Aber es war mal wieder ganz lustig total ohne Plan da rein zu gehen, zu sehen was komt jetzt und welche Fertigkeiten und Fähigkeiten die Mobs und vor allem die Bosse haben. Nur der Endboss selbst hatte uns beim ersten Anlauf Probleme bereitet, bis wir erkant haben, wie wir ihn angehen mussten und wie wir uns bewegen mussten, vor alem der Tank und die Nahkämpfer. Aber trotz alem ist es schön, mal wieder was neue und unbekanntes anzugehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonoyo (14. November 2008)

Ich bin sehr überrascht muss ich sagen

1) ... Die Häuser und so haben endlich in der Neuen Welt ein neues interface erhalten.

2) ... desweitern hat unser server Baelgun stand gehalten nur nur beim Login etwas probleme gehabt. Warteschlange max 10 minuten. Aber ok jeder will ja rein :-)

3) ... Das Todesritter Startgebiet EIN TRAUM. Endlich mal wieder Story Events und so weiter. 

4) Keine Lags keine Probleme

5) Auch habe ich anfangs gedacht "Bummsti das wird etwas überfüllt sein" aber nein ich wurde eines besseren belehrt. Es war kaum Aktivität und torzdem war der sever ausgelastet.

Wunderbar Blizz hat gelernt und es freut mich sehr das alles so gut geklappt hat.

MFG Sonoyo


----------



## noizycat (14. November 2008)

Erster Eindruck: GEIL! Finde die Optik herrlich ... ich freue mich jetzt schon, wenn ich die Gegenden auch überfliegen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Die Rezeptmasse hat mich auch erstmal erschlagen, da ging wirklich viel Kohle weg. Aber denke mal, beim Questen kommt das wieder rein. PS: Für Kürschner ist dieser Ansturm auf die Mobs atm zu geil ... *g*


Bin gespannt auf den Todesritter und so viele andere Dinge, weiss gar nicht, was zu erst machen ... ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. November 2008)

Sonoyo schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr überrascht muss ich sagen
> 
> 1) ... Die Häuser und so haben endlich in der Neuen Welt ein neues interface erhalten.



??? Ich kenn noch noch mal das alte Interface von den Häusern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keramik Star (14. November 2008)

Ich bin einfach nur begeistert. Das Nordend ist wünderschön, die Quests sind abwechsungsreich und der Todesritter spiel sich großartig.

Was ich so erlebt habe:
Nach dem Mitternachtsverkauf habe ich mir erstmal einen Todesritter angefangen, da ich jemanden versprochen habe, dass wir gemeinsam nach Nordend reisen.
Die Quests des Todesritters haben richtig laune gemacht, obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass ich es nach ewigen Daily-Quest-Gefarme und Hero- und Raid-Instanzen runs schon fast das Questtextlesen verlernt habe. Die Texte sind aber klasse gemacht, meist ist es auch ohne schwierigkeiten zu verstehen wo man etwas findet, oder man muss nur kurz überlgen.

Gestern Abend nach der Arbeit, hab ich mich dann auf dem Weg zum Heulenden Fjord gemacht, nachdem ich gesehen habe wie viele von SW aus ihre reise antreten.

Mein erster Eindruck WOOOW! Die Designer haben sich wirklich viel Mühe bei der Gestaltung des Gebietes gemacht.
Bei einer Quests bin ich übrigens durch Zufall Arthas höchst persönlich begegnet.

/Spoiler on


Spoiler



Es gibt eine Quest wo man in der Geisterwelt einen Raum erforschen muss, wenn man jetzt in dieser anderen Richtung Burg Utergarde läuft, steht direkt davor Arthas mit 27,9m Leben. 
Ich dachte mir natürlich, denn versuch ich mal, allerdings wird man sofort aus der Geisterwelt geworfen, sobald man in den Kampf eintritt -also nix mit Sturmangriff und ab gehts.
Zweiter Versuch. Diesmal direkt vor Arthas gestellt und ab in die Geisterwelt. Die vielen Skelette, die in der "normalen Welt" dort herumliegen, hätten mir zu denken geben sollen.
Jedenfalls lief die Begegnung so ab, das er mich festsetzte, so das ich mich nicht mehr bewegen konnte und er ein längeren Monolog begann und am Ende gesellte sich mein Skelett zu den vielen anderen am Boden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Danach hab ich mich noch nach Osten an die Klippe begeben wo ich einen Ernteschnitter (?) erst testen, dann steuern un einen Falken abrichten durfte.

Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf heute Abend und was mich noch alles erwartet.


----------



## Garlina (14. November 2008)

so gestern Abend um 17 Uhr im Mediamarkt vor der Wahl gestanden ob CE oder Normale Version .... hab mich dann für die Normale Version entschieden weil die anderen Sachen sind nur SchnickSchnack :-) .... dann ca. 18 Uhr daheim und angefangen zu installieren .... während der Installation Abendbrot gemacht ... zwischendurch den Patch angeschmissen ..... und los ging es auch schon :-) .... 

Ich bin hellauf begeistert das alles so reibungslos lief .... nach den Horrorszenarien auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel an den ersten 5 Tagen .... Lags ohne Ende etc. lief es auf der Boreanischen Welt doch alles sehr flüssig .... eine super respawnzeit der Mobs nur für mich als Schutzpala bissel blöd die alle immer einzeln zu bekämpfen ^^ .... aber wozu hat man Freunde :-)  .... und die Grafiken einfach mal super ..... 

Okay nachdem ich meine 5 Berufe und die dazugehörigen REzepte erlernt habe war ich Pleite aber das Geld bekommt man ja auch schnell wieder rein :-) .... 

Alles in allem bin ich momentan echt begeistert :-)


----------



## Tünnemann72 (14. November 2008)

Kurz und Knapp: Schön gemachtes Add On mit deutlich angenehmerer Atmosphäre als der Scherbenweltkram ..

Edit: Habe gerade festgestellt, dass die Tagesquests auf der Insel Quel Danas nun Erfahrung und Gold bringen - Natürlich deutlich weniger Gold als vorher (3,x), aber dafür auch rund 9500 Exps ... zusätzlich ergibt jeder gekillte Gegner dort ca 1200 Exp ... gut gelöst. Die Frage ist nur, wenn ich Lev 75+ bin, ob es dann dort auch noch Exps gibt, oder wieder mehr Gold ? Bleibt abzuwarten


----------



## scarvo (14. November 2008)

Hey das klingt ja alles super! Ich freu mich schon auf heute Abend, da kann ich dann auch endlich einsteigen!
Ich hätte noch eine Frage an euch, die alle schon dort waren/sind:

Ich habe vor 2 Wochen reroled und bin noch nicht ganz auf 70. Werd aber wohl noch heute Abend in Northrend eintreffen.
Ich würd gern wissen, ob der Equip-Sprung so ist wie damals von Classic auf BC - sprich wenn ich mit blauem Equip dort eintreffe, kann ich dann direkt alles austauschen? Wie sind die Items designed? 


Gruß Scarvo


----------



## Kalvasflam (14. November 2008)

Tja, was soll ich groß sagen... Nach längerer WoW-Abstinenz habe ich mir das Addon auch mal wieder besorgt und muss sagen, ich bin positiv überrascht. Natürlich macht das Addon WoW an sich nicht besser, ist aber ein Riesenschritt im Vergleich zu Burning Crusade! Endlich mal wieder nördliche Winterlandschaften, sehr stimmungsvoll gemacht. 
Und was das Beste ist? Die Startgebiete sind so überfüllt, dass ich noch nicht zum Quest machen gekommen bin, verbringe meine komplette Zeit damit, Hordler abzufarmen. Gestern in 3 Stunden schon wieder 40 GB nette PvP-Videos gemacht! Auf Wiedersehen Sunwell, hallo Nordend! Das größte Open PvP-Gebiet überhaupt! Hab schon überlegt, ob ich noch schnell Urlaub nehme, bevor die Gebiete wieder zu leer sind... Naja, erst mal das Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roennie (14. November 2008)

genial, allein schon die murloc questreihe und (was mich sehr überrascht hat) eine wundervolle unterwasser stimmung, son richtiges wow (das wort) erlebnis


----------



## Mistkäfer (14. November 2008)

Unglaublicher dreck, sry aber kanns nicht anderst nennen..
30-45 minuten Warteschlange zum Einloggen und dann darf man mit 20 anderen Spielern eine mögliche Stelle für den Respawn eines Quest-Mobs belagern..
---> Questen=unmöglich, und auf sinnfreies "Ich-hau-mal-kurz-20Tausend-Mobs-in-der-Scherbenwelt-tot" hab ich nun wirklich kein Bock mehr. Auf Destromath meiner Meinung nach ne absolute Vollkatastrohe, die Quests sind genauso spannend wie immer und von den Mobs ist wenig zu sehen, weil fast immer dauertot und nur um mir die hübsche Landschaft anzuschauen spiel ich nich, wird wohl das Ende für meine "WOW-Karriere" sein.


----------



## Roennie (14. November 2008)

Mistkäfer schrieb:


> Unglaublicher dreck, sry aber kanns nicht anderst nennen..
> 30-45 minuten Warteschlange zum Einloggen und dann darf man mit 20 anderen Spielern eine mögliche Stelle für den Respawn eines Quest-Mobs belagern..
> ---> Questen=unmöglich, und auf sinnfreies "Ich-hau-mal-kurz-20Tausend-Mobs-in-der-Scherbenwelt-tot" hab ich nun wirklich kein Bock mehr. Auf Destromath meiner Meinung nach ne absolute Vollkatastrohe, die Quests sind genauso spannend wie immer und von den Mobs ist wenig zu sehen, weil fast immer dauertot und nur um mir die hübsche Landschaft anzuschauen spiel ich nich, wird wohl das Ende für meine "WOW-Karriere" sein.



passt, du gehst weg weils dir nicht gefällt, ich komm wieder weils mir gefällt, der ewige kreislauf *könig der löwen mucke anmach*


----------



## Tünnemann72 (14. November 2008)

@ Käfer :Eiei ... ein erster Beitrag und dann so vom Leistchen ziehen .--  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nepokat (14. November 2008)

scarvo schrieb:


> Hey das klingt ja alles super! Ich freu mich schon auf heute Abend, da kann ich dann auch endlich einsteigen!
> Ich hätte noch eine Frage an euch, die alle schon dort waren/sind:
> 
> Ich habe vor 2 Wochen reroled und bin noch nicht ganz auf 70. Werd aber wohl noch heute Abend in Northrend eintreffen.
> ...



Moin, 

als frischer 70er kannst du deine Items sofort gegen Nordend-Items eintauschen ;-)

Hab gestern schon meinen T4 Schultern des Priester weggeschmissen, naja nix mehr Epic.


----------



## scarvo (14. November 2008)

Perfekt, danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Kannst du, oder könnt ihr, mir vllt noch etwas zum Design erzählen? 
In den Beta Videos sieht man ja leider nicht so viel davon, weil da alle mit t6 rumlaufen und es sich anscheinend noch nicht gelohnt hat, dies abzulegen. 
Besten Dank schonmal

Grüße

Edit: Könnte missverstanden werden- ich meine das Design der Waffen und Rüstungen, ist das alles eher im "nordischen" Stil, oder lässt sich da noch kein wirklicher Unterschied erkennen?


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. November 2008)

scarvo schrieb:


> Edit: Könnte missverstanden werden- ich meine das Design der Waffen und Rüstungen, ist das alles eher im "nordischen" Stil, oder lässt sich da noch kein wirklicher Unterschied erkennen?


Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie genau der "nordische Stil" aussieht, aber das was ich bisher bei Händlern oder in Schmiederezepten gesehen habe sah schon sehr "normal" aus. Kein *blink*blink*, keine schwebenden Einzelteile, keine übertriebengroße Penisverlängerung mit Leuchtdildoaufsatz. Die Waffen haben was typisch mittelalterliches wie man sich das gewünscht hat... zum Teil auch so, als hätten sie schon viele Jahre hinter sich.

Star Wars war gestern - Möge der Knüppel mit Dir sein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scarvo (14. November 2008)

Genau die Antwort hab ich mir gewünscht!
Mir ging dieses "futuristische" ganz schön auf den Keks.. hatte für mich nicht mehr so viel mit Warcraft zu tun!
Das klingt ja schon sehr gut! 
Danke


----------



## Amontherion (14. November 2008)

Also ich bin positiv überrascht. Gestern um 19:00 Uhr die ersten Schritte gemacht, alles lief flüssig das Gebiet war nicht überfarmt (kann am Server liegen). Die Welt und die Atmosphäre sind geniel. Der Stil der Waffen und Rüstungen gefällt mir deutlich besser als das Si-Fi-Zeug aus BC.
Nach 4 Stunden war dann erst mal Schluss ( scheiß Arbeit, immer diese blöde früh aufstehen^^) aber mit dem frohen Gefühl das ja jetzt bald Wochenende und mann alles erkunden kann.

Negativ: Bisher eine verbugte Quest (Sporen töten und einfrieren). Wenige Kräuter gefunden (entweder sind da nicht mehr Kräuter oder einer war schneller als ich^^). Leider keine überraschenden Quests. Klar war deine Revolutiion zu erwarten, aber vielleicht das eine oder andere besonder Quest wäre schön (gut kann ja auch noch kommen, muss ja noch genug lvl machen)

Ansonsten bisher sehr frieden und man muss Blizz (bisher zumindest) für die Arbeit Loben die sie mit WotLK abgeliefert haben.


----------



## Nepokat (14. November 2008)

Und ein großer Vorteil ist mit der Rüstung wirst du auch nicht sofort als zb. Priester identifiziert. Vorher wusstest du ja schon aus 100 Metern Entfernung ach gugge mal da hier kommt einer ;-)

Jetzt fehlt uns nur noch Dreck im Gesicht und dann sind wir richtige Kämpfer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Su-Si (14. November 2008)

Ich bin ein wenig zweigeteilt. 
Einerseits finde ich es schade, dass da, wo gestern noch ein buntes Treiben der verschiedensten Rassen vor dem AH in Sturmwind herrschte, a) kaum noch etwas los ist, b) nur Deathknights anzutreffen waren, die c) auch noch alle gleich equipped waren (natürlich). Trostloser Anblick, der sich auch auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel fortsetze.

Sehr schön finde ich die Grafik Nordends (soweit ich sie sehen konnte), die Waffen (soweit ich sie auch an anderen Chars sehen konnte), den DK ansich und die Tatsache, dass es endlich wieder etwas Neues zu sehen bzw zu erreichen gibt.

Da sich die DK-Flut und die ausgestorbenen oder eintönig besuchten Straßen zB in SW (hoffentlich bald) wieder angeglichen haben werden, werde ich dann vermutlich auch ein echter Fan des Addons. Im Augenblick kann ich einfach nciht übersehen, dass es ein reines DK-Spiel ist und man es tatsächlich schafft, ausserhalb des DK-Startgebietes über Stunden keine andere Rasse mehr zu treffen.

Aber wie gesagt, grundsätzlich fein, das oben Beschriebene wird sich hoffentlich auch noch einrenken:-)


----------



## crizzle (14. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> hm was ist da los ?
> 
> ich lade mit 2 mb / s und brauche nur 20 minuten für die ganzen knappen 2 GB ist das wirklich richtig ?
> 
> ...




genau so gehts mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   spiel hab ich wahrscheinlich schon drauf auch wenn ich nur wenige gb´s von blizzard laden musste und anschließend installieren musste ...  jetzt fehlt nurnoch der key.. und bitte bitte lass mich heute meinen key kriegen ^^   

wochenende ohne WOTLK - owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (14. November 2008)

Entgegen den ganzen Heulthreads Gestern, ging bei mir die Installation recht gut. Ok, das DVD-Laufwerk hörte sich an wie ein Rudel boreanischer Frostwölfe und brauchte auch recht lang (ca. 30 Min.), aber sie lief halt glatt durch.
Die Patches waren alle noch im Ordner vorhanden, so dass ich mir das downloaden sparen konnte -> Abbruch -> Ordner aufrufen -> doppelklick -> Patch läuft^^
Dann zusammen mit gefühlten 100 anderen auf dem Dampfer zur Tundra geschippert und erstmal die Vallianzfestung durchstöbert.
Hilfreich war der Hinweis in einem Forum hier, die SuFu wegen Lehrern und so mal zu probieren.
Also die Berufe mal upgedatet, erste Quests angenommen und losgewetzt.
Als Kürschner ist man hier erstmal voll der Gewinner, ich hab innerhalb von 2 Std. locker auf 426 hochgeskillt, wobei mindestens 2/3
der dafür nötigen mobs einfach so in der Gegend rumlagen (thx an alle Nichtkürschner^^).
Gleich bei einer der ersten Quests habe ich mein mühsam auf Quel' danas zusammengefarmtes Halskettchen in den Rucksack packen können, hab da jetzt was grünes was besser ist^^.
Das Startgebiet war schon ziemlich überlaufen, hoffe das wird noch besser.
Alles in allem ein schöner Start ins neue Abenteuer


----------



## Chim3r4 (14. November 2008)

Gestern von der Arbeit angekommen, DVD rein, den Mauszeiger auf dem "Installieren" Button.. Mist..

Erstma Platz auf der Platte machen. Das warn sicher 15-20 Minuten. Dann installiert. Lief ohne Probleme. Musste zwar die Musik etwas lauter stellen, weil mein Laufwerk scheins an Minderwertigkeitskomplexen leidet und unbedingt auf sich aufmerksam machen wollte, aber es hat dann doch reibunglos funktioniert. 

Patches noch im Ordner gehabt, so weit, so gut. Gepatched (gelegentliche Wartezeiten bei 1% und 93%), lief aber auch komplett durch. Geschafft.
Account ohne Probleme erweitert. Ich war erstaunt. bis jetzt haben sich keine Probleme aufgetan. 
Gestartet, Passwort eingegeben. Und da war dann auch das Problem. 

Platz in der Warteschlange: 490.

Hm, nicht schön, aber wenigstens Aktivität. TV angemacht und CSI geschaut. Endlich der Login. Ladebalken läuft, fertig. keine Addon Fehlermeldung. Staunen.
Auf den Zepp, nach Northrend. Zum Juwe-Lehrer spaziert und mir da fast ne Sehnenscheidenentzündung geholt, weil ich da so oft auf "erlernen" klicken musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Schneider war da schon freundlicher, obwohl er 5g von mir haben wollte.. Überall diese Abzocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann ma raus und bisschen gequestet. HAMMER!!
Die grafik läuft besser als vor ein paar tagen, die Atmosphäre is super und die Interfaceveränderungen sind ne nette Abwechslung (Panzerfahrn und Kodoreiten). hab so 8 oder 9 balken gemacht, ma sehen, wann ich denn die 71 schaff.. 

aber anbgesehn von der warteliste bin ich begeistert und erstaunt.


----------



## Dryadris (14. November 2008)

Ich war positiv überrascht wie stabil die Server doch gelaufen sind. Keine Lags am 13.11, keine Abstürze kein nix. Da hat Blizzard wirklich saubere Arbeit beim Release geleistet. Respekt für die Stabilität an dem Tag!

Bisher hab ich nur den Fjord erkundet und mir angeschaut und ich muss sagen: Perfekt!!
Die Landschaft ist stimmig, die Musik ist stimmig und es ist genauso so geworden, wie man sich nordische Gegenden vorstellt. 
Auch Fantasy wurde wieder mehr hervorgehoben wenn man sich im Fjord nur mal die Nymphen anschaut, also nix von wegen Sci-Fi-Pew-Pew wie noch in BC. 

Also mir gefällts bisher sehr gut und es macht Spaß da durch die Lanschaften zu hoppeln, Quests zu erledigen, Questmobs zu suchen oder anderen zu helfen. Da kommt wieder das schöne alte Teamplay-Gefühl auf, das nach langer 70er Zeit doch etwas angestaubt war. 

Froh bin ich auch ein wenig Gold in den Taschen zu haben, so dass ich mich gleich mal mit allen Rezepten eindecken konnte, die verfügbar waren und das ohne jetzt das Gesparte auf der Bank angreifen zu müssen ^^
Aber nach nem halben Level war das ausgegebene Gold schon wieder verdient und zurück in den Taschen.


----------

